# Would you be mad if Games Workshop got rid of an entire army all together?



## majorbragdon (Feb 13, 2008)

Just like to see what people would think if that did happen.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I wouldn't be "mad" per se, but I'd be disappointed for sure.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

as much as i hate the tyranids...i enjoy killing them much, much more :victory:
if GW actually got rid of an army, id be mad


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

They won't, by the way. I voted no, because if they did, there would be a good reason.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

If it was Dark Eldar I wouldn't mind, anyone else and I'd be pissed


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

If it was to bring in a bigger better army that have cool models I wouldn't mind. Also if they could back it up with really good fluff reasons I would be fine.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Squats anyone?


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

humakt said:


> Squats anyone?


Never forget. ;_;


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Depends on what army I suppose. They'd better not lose Dark Edlar or Inquisition!


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

only if i was space wolves (/ did a BA codex) i would still be mad if they did anything

ie take away harlequins then bring them back later ... WTF


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Though there are a few armies I personally don't like, I wouldn't want to see any of them removed from the game. Having said that, I don't want to see GW introduce any new armies either, at least not for a while. Yes, variety is good, but I'd rather some of the existing armies be expanded before we start thinking of bringing in new ones.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't think I would want to see any army gone. I don't think I would be mad but I would be very disappointed since I like certain models from every army.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't think they would get rid of any of the current Armies, as they are all too embedded into the 40K background now. It would take a massive shift within said background to completely annihilate an Army from it.
I know the Squats disappeared, but I don't know how ingrained they were into the Background, or for that matter into GW's history (mini range - wise)...was it long?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

get rid of the witch hunter and deamon hunter codex and make an Inquisition one.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

They already have, and recently too. Eg: Chaos dwarfs. Shame really, but they cant keep up with everything i suppose.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

but chaos dwarves will remain part of the world and WILL be updated.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think it all really depends on the army personally. I wouldn't be mad, I'd judge it on a army by army basis. However I do think that there are enough armies out there already adn that we don't need any more.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

personally, i don't like dark eldar (they seem a little pointless) but I wouldn't want them ripped straight out of 40k. In fact, I wouldn't want any armies gotten rid of.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Get rid of lord of the rings, it is a joke and waste of money for gamesworkshop.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes.

Unless it was the Dark Eldar.



chrisman 007 said:


> personally, i don't like dark eldar (they seem a little pointless) but I wouldn't want them ripped straight out of 40k. In fact, I wouldn't want any armies gotten rid of.


Well... obviously not _ripped_ from 40k. They'd have to go out in style, with a proper explanation for their demise. I think something along the lines of 'and all the Dark Eldar died after Commoragh was hit by a meteor lol' should do it.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

what have you got against Dark eldar.


----------



## KharnTheBetrayer86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Dark Eldar are too fun to lose. Crazy sado-masachistic space elves with drugs and torture? Whats not to love?

Would laugh myself to death if they dropped space marines suddenly, due to a Tyranid/Orc/Chaos/Dark Eldar/Imperial Guard alliance, but its unlikely.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

*cough, cough, squats, cough*:secret:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Dark Eldar look cool and a challenge to use.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm not sure really depends which army they get rid if to be honest.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Green Knight said:


> Get rid of lord of the rings, it is a joke and waste of money for gamesworkshop.


yeah I think you might be going a bit far the question was armies not entire Franchises plus people like LOTR although I think they've gone a bit far in terms of new releases they've made it far more complicated than it needed to be with all the new armies.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

yes that would bestupid


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

Pseudo said:


> Yes.
> 
> Unless it was the Dark Eldar.
> 
> ...


I think like a world-wide campaign about how Commoragh gets invades by every1 for some reason and jsut lie about the results and have the DE lget wiped out like that or something would be more epic and true to the background


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

They get rid of specific units/rules all the time with new codexs and piss off an handfull of folks here and there I think killing an army all together would start some sort of uprising and I know i'd be on the front line pelting GW blueshirts with dice and templates and such. Though hopefully it'll never come to that.


----------



## magnustheblue (Feb 25, 2008)

Stop mentionin sq--ts,
Every time they're mentioned the clock for when they're going to be re-released is reset:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::ireful2:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

they're not going to be re-released, they're dead man.

i really wouldn't want any army to leave, despite the fact that pretty much no one plays DE, they would still be a loss.


----------



## Damnation (Feb 28, 2008)

No Not mad I almost expect them to do it, you know out of touch GW.

With the online sources like BoLS available nowdays old armies and defunct codex's can make a comeback just like the Genestaeler cult.

Also you can always make you own rules to play with just run it by a few friends and expect some critics. You could be the one to bring back the Squats or a new race.

The game is only enhanced by the quality of the hobbists not the determination of G.W. marketers.

Its your hobby, take control of the hobby YOU WANT in the future.


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

There are a crazy amount of people that are OK with entire armies being removed. More than 1 out 5, give me a break. Dark Eldar rule.


----------



## Damnation (Feb 28, 2008)

I Didn't say i was O.K. with it just that I've resigned my self to its possability (eventuality).
I dont want to see dark eldar gone, nor any army.

In Fact I want more, Much, Much More.

Bring on Chaos Orks, Terroist Tau, Narcotic Necrons, Nurglised Nids I say!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Upset, no. Resigned to them doing it anyway? Absolutely.

They'll do it, no doubt, and a score of gamers will get p'd off and leave. No loss to GW, as us old timers don't add that much to their coffers. They need a constant turnover of people buying new stuff to stay viable.


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

necrons could go for me, unless they do something to make em look better or more intreasting,dark eldar are ok, they just need some love from GW at least the back ground for them is cool.


----------



## SkaVen (Feb 28, 2008)

Well my first amry was LATD(lost and the damned) and they effectivly got rid of that when the new chaos codex came out. 

Demons weren't in it, points were all different.

My army died.

I was very mad.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

what has poeple got against dark eldar the are so cool.

do not get rid of dark eldar, as i am starting a dark eldar army.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Why are so many people so certain that GW will remove an army from the game?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

We arn't, its just a hypothetical situation, just to test out peoples thoughts.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes but a lot of posts in this thread seem to indicate that some people think it's going to happen sooner than later, I'm just wondering why people think that... it would have to be one of the worst moves GW could possibly make.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They already have gotten rid of armies, or at least sub-armies. I believe it is bad business to get rid of an army completely. Maybe combining armies but just killing one, not a good idea.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

But they could get rid of one and then make an other like tau.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Squats were probably replaced because they wanted to make Warhammer 40k more serious/realistic.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

freaklord said:


> necrons could go for me, unless they do something to make em look better or more intreasting,dark eldar are ok, they just need some love from GW at least the back ground for them is cool.


they've built a huge story arch that revolves around them. they hold the future of th 41st mill. I don't think they look bad either, they look like robot zombies which is cool. thye won't be leaving anytime soon. I believe the way one army truly leaves is if this army is some how creating loss instead of profit. not enough demand but, i believe all the low margin armies equal out for them as a whole anyway. Plus they sell never ending armies of SM which makes up for any kind of loss.


----------



## jman (Feb 20, 2008)

i would not be mad if they got rid of a army if they added its units to another like get rid of demon and witch hunters and make them the inquisition or combining space marines and imp gaurd 

also can the ditch some sub section like blacktemplars and made 1 codex


----------



## sneakNINJA (Jan 24, 2008)

No, no no. They need to make NEW armies, not get rid of current ones.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

The problem with introducing new armies is that it makes it even more of a burden on hobby stores. How much do they have to have invested in inventory to have even one full squad for each army in both Fantasy and 40K? Then add gaming tables and terrain, paints and supplies. One more army means more money tied up and a harder time for new stores to start up.

I would be ticked if they discontinued an army I had spent hundreds of dollars on and months to put together. I wouldn't be the only one and I don't think it would be a wise decision on GW's part. People would either sell on ebay, or stick to the rules they like and forget about buying new models. Why buy more when they could suddenly become obsolete? Wouldn't that make people who do play only pick armies they are certain won't get chopped (ie, even MORE SMs)?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll probably get mad if they got rid of an army (though I doubt it as all the armies have already got in really deep in gws's 40k fluff) It would also mean less challenges.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

probably yes - whats the point of of destroying all that work on the codex, models, characters, fluff etc
just update them if no one seems to like them!


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

I would be suprised if they did it and, depending on the army, possibly disappointed.
There are some armies that could be melded though. For instance, I don't quit understand why it is not possible to make a "real" chaos army (anymore). LatD is one of the cooler armies out there but it has no official support. You have to represent chaos with the (fluff-wise) very rare Chaos Marines OR with the (fluff-wise) EXTREMELY rare Chaos Daemons. Now, I love both but seriously, those two would not be a factor but for the Lost and the Damned, imo (again, fluff-wise).

Oh, well, mini-rant over.

Personally, I wouldn't mind seeing Dark Eldar go the way of the squat. But thats just me.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I would be quite dissapointed if GW decided to just ditch an army.

I don't think dark eldar will be got rid of. They just need some TLC codex wise and more of a reason to be involved in the galaxy. At the moment they just come along on an almost leisurely raid and take a few souls. They need to become more of a major player. That said, Dark Eldar still hold their own even with their outdated codex.

Squats I think are less likely to be re-intoduced. From the old models they just look to silly to be a apart of the 40K universe as we know it. 










Just look at them... its just stupid. However... I think with a new and better proportioned model range they would make a good addition to the universe. Maybe they don't have to be so obviously dwarvish, just slightly shorter and heavier than regular humans.

Back on topic though... getting rid of any one army would suck big time. Merging armies and minidexes would be good though. For example Codex: Inquisition or individual Craftworld rules for the Eldar (Sam Hain jetbike armies, Biel Tan aspect armies and stuff like that). 1 codex with a few different armies as it were.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, everyone says how the squats are a joke and not serrious enughf, and judgeing by the above models, yeah I agree, but for the glory of the emporer how hard is it to make dwarves badass? Really. They did it in fantasy why cant they in 40K? In stead of killing them off, why didnt they _almost _kill them off, and leave the badass core of slayer type space dwarves left to cary on the long history of a dying race? way cooler!

*rant over*

As far as removals in the near future... maby the DE but probly not and I really dont care. I've never so much as seen a real dark eldar model, or their codex in real life. I could definately see combining the inquisition into one dex, not that I expect it to hapen.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> Get rid of lord of the rings, it is a joke and waste of money for gamesworkshop.


And keeps them from projects that actually sell, like codices for 40k and fantasy stuff.

I don't think any current armies need to be gotten rid of, though I can see one or two Imperial armies being tied into IG or something.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Most of the reason so few play Dark Eldar (which was my first army, and still my fave, really), is because even in 3rd edition they were really the weakest of all of the armies. You have to be really good, and dice-lucky, to win with them. It puts people off, especially when they can play CSM or SM and have the most forgiving army as far as close combat and shooting, Eldar which are fast and forgiving, Necrons which just don't stay down, Orks and Nids which can just swamp you, IG which throws out lots of weak shooting and quite a bit of artillery...
In the later editions, Dark Eldar are even further by the way-side. People say they're still fine, and I say, bring out your 3rd edition codex and I'll play a 4th or 5th edition army... so far, no takers.
They need an update to make them balanced for the new editions. New models can wait in my opinion, I've got a 3000 pt. army already. Just bring me a new codex, and I'm golden.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Calamari said:


> I don't think dark eldar will be got rid of. They just need some TLC codex wise and more of a reason to be involved in the galaxy. At the moment they just come along on an almost leisurely raid and take a few souls. They need to become more of a major player. That said, Dark Eldar still hold their own even with their outdated codex.


They are pirates, its the way of things. Saying that, they would be the easiest to get rid if they did decide.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Depends on the army. If they dumped something like Dark Eldar I'd be disappointed but not really mad at all but if they dumped something like CSM or Daemons I'd be pretty pissed off.

Side note I -AM- pissed they nerfed cSM legion rules and even if they are gonna do a legions codex later on it will be at least 2010 if not later and I have never gotten to use Iron Warriors rules since i got into CSM just this edition when they were nerfed already.


----------

